
Airbnb’s Super Bowl ad says ‘we accept’ everyone - SoapSeller
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/5/14517708/airbnb-super-bowl-ad-donation-aid
======
danjoc
Didn't see the commercial, but it sounds like they're trying to capitalize on
the travel ban. Seems disingenuous given how they have a history of problems
with racism.

